# Болит поясница, левая ягодица и нога



## Misu (7 Сен 2020)

Доброго времени суток, уважаемые доктора и форумчане!
Никак не могу понять почему болит левая нога?
В течении 8,5 месяцев сильные боли в пояснице и левой ягодице и ноге.
Мне 36, рост 168, вес 56.5. Поясница побаливала последние лет 20, но не так сильно и долго, были приступы максимум на неделю, но нога не болела так никогда.
Были отеки ног в конце дня, стоит диагноз варикозное расширение вен нижних конечностей 1 степени.
И так, как все началось в первых числах января 2020, после работы стало нехорошо, заболела поясница, левая ягодица и нога, чувствовалась дрожь во всем теле, давление было 102/34 пульс 110, терапевт (у которой оказалась случайно) сказала просто устала, посидеть и перекусить. Через час примерно начала гореть левая нога по задней поверхности бедра, внешней поверхности голени и стопа сверху перед пальцами. Горела так будто обварили и продолжила она так гореть еще дней 10. При этом пальцы ноги и в районе внешней косточки периодически сильно холодели, будто бы лед приложили, до ломоты. Спать не могла, поясница ныла, нога горела, немела, мурашки бегали, лежать могла только на правом боку и так еще, что бы к левой ничего не прикасалось. Поняв, что это не вены я пошла в поликлинику к терапевту, она направила к неврологу. Попала к неврологу я не скоро, за это время я начала еще и хромать на левую ногу, так как появились сильные боли в области бедра. Невролог поставила остеохондроз, дорсопатия, люмбалгия слева. Назначила рентген бедра левого и поясницы и выписала дексалгин и нейромидин. По результатам рентгена еще выписала Аркоксия90 и витамины группы В. Все пила и колола, результата особого не было. И тут случилась самоизоляция, были надежды, что я буду дома, полежу, позанимаюсь лфк и все пройдет, но... В общем в августе я снова оказалась у невролога, решили сделать мрт поясничного отдела.( прикреплю ссылку). Ничего страшного у меня нет, но поясница и нога болят, может это не связанные боли?
По гинекологии все ок, анализы крови все ок, хоть в космос.
мрт


----------



## AIR (8 Сен 2020)

Доброй ночи!
Только по жалобам и картинке точно описать проблему сложно, но попробую высказать некоторые предположения. .
Здесь важен качественный мануальный осмотр, внешний вид, то есть осанка , конституция , статическое равновесие. . Худо бедно снимки посмотреть,  может что то и на них видно.
Подобное может быть при укорочении пояснично-подвздошной мышцы слева,  более её подвздошной части. Это нарушает статическое равновесие и перегружает мышцы по ходу сухожильно-мышечного меридиана  (задне наружной поверхности таза и ноги). Картинка как раз этому и соответствует.
 Верхняя красная полоска может соответствовать пояснично-подвздошной связке, может еще и место прикрепления пучков пояснично-подвздошной мышцы к позвонкам..
Полоска пониже - грушевидная мышца как минимум (возможно участие и местных связок и некоторых пучков других мышц).



Misu написал(а):


> Через час примерно начала гореть левая нога по задней поверхности бедра, внешней поверхности голени и стопа сверху перед пальцами.


Возможная реакция нерва ниже места ограничения подвижности,  компрессии..
Кроме того , "горение" в области голени и стопы может быть дополнено и местным  причинами - компрессия нерва мышцами в области голени (нарисована черточка) из-за перегрузки при стоянии и ходьбе в результате нарушения статики.
Вопчем надо "смотреть " руками и работать руками по результатам осмотра. А по результатам работы подключать и упражнения.


----------



## Misu (8 Сен 2020)




----------



## Misu (8 Сен 2020)




----------



## Misu (8 Сен 2020)




----------



## Misu (8 Сен 2020)




----------



## Misu (8 Сен 2020)




----------



## Misu (8 Сен 2020)




----------



## Misu (8 Сен 2020)

рентген поясничного отдела и левого тбс



@AIR, Андрей Иосифович! Спасибо, что зашли!
Врач моя про массаж и мануальную терапию ничего не сказала. А я все надеюсь, что само пройдет.
А прошло уже 8,5 месяцев боли... но я к ней уже привыкаю...



AIR написал(а):


> Худо бедно снимки посмотреть, может что то и на них видно.


Андрей Иосифович, вставила все что смогла)))


----------



## AIR (8 Сен 2020)

Misu написал(а):


> @AIR, Андрей Иосифович! Спасибо, что зашли!


🤝 



Misu написал(а):


> Андрей Иосифович, вставила все что смогла)))


Даже много всего , более чем достаточно для создания предварительного впечатления.



Misu написал(а):


> А прошло уже 8,5 месяцев боли... но я к ней уже привыкаю...


Конституционально пологое расположение крестца и это увеличивает нагрузку на пояснично-крестцовом переходе. 
Кроме того имеется небольшой сколиоз и, соответственно мышечно-тоническая асимметрия на поясничном уровне. На уровне L3-L4-L5 сближение с подвздошной остью.  Мог бы даже и нарисовать на на снимках, просто это требует дополнительного времени.
Так что предварительное предположение, из предыдущего сообщения,  имеет рентгенологическое подтверждение. 



Misu написал(а):


> А я все надеюсь, что само пройдет.


К сожалению,  должно только накапливаться,  вовлекая все новые участки.. по распространенности и глубине..



Misu написал(а):


> Врач моя про массаж и мануальную терапию ничего не сказала.


Потому что у неё подготовка в основном теоритическая,  а здесь нужны знания и умение практические. .  К сожалению,  разбираться в мышечно-тонических хитросплетениях достаточно сложно, потому что требует большой работоспособности,  энергозатратно, тяжело достаточно..   да и много думать заставляет..🤔. Поэтому очень узок круг таких специалистов..🙄 это только моё самоуверенное мнение..
От "лирики" переходим к "конкретике "  и повторяю стандартное - нужен мануальный терапевт с умением диагностировать и лечить мышечно-тонические нарушения на пояснично-крестцовом,  тазовом уровне и по ходу бедра, голени.. который может показать и проблемные мышечные пучки и акцентированные упражнения для них и, главное, с правильной методологией выполнения..


----------



## Misu (8 Сен 2020)

AIR написал(а):


> От "лирики" переходим к "конкретике " и повторяю стандартное - нужен мануальный терапевт с умением диагностировать и лечить мышечно-тонические нарушения на пояснично-крестцовом, тазовом уровне и по ходу бедра, голени.. который может показать и проблемные мышечные пучки и акцентированные упражнения для них и, главное, с правильной методологией выполнения..


Еще раз спасибо, Андрей Иосифович! 
И еще вопрос, а имеющиеся протрузии на мое состояние никак не влияют?
И как много (долго) надо сеансов лечения этого "зажима"?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Сен 2020)

> ... Поясница побаливала последние лет 20, но не так сильно и долго, были приступы максимум на неделю, но нога не болела так никогда.


- Как у всех


> ...Были отеки ног в конце дня, стоит диагноз варикозное расширение вен нижних конечностей 1 степени.


- Не от позвоночника


> ..И так, как все началось в первых числах января 2020, после работы стало нехорошо, заболела поясница, левая ягодица и нога, чувствовалась дрожь во всем теле, давление было 102/34 пульс 110, терапевт (у которой оказалась случайно) сказала просто устала, посидеть и перекусить.


- Пульс и давление не от позвоночника, может от боли такая реакция, но впрямую от позвоночника.


> ....Через час примерно начала гореть левая нога по задней поверхности бедра, внешней поверхности голени и стопа сверху перед пальцами. Горела так будто обварили и продолжила она так гореть еще дней 10. При этом пальцы ноги и в районе внешней косточки периодически сильно холодели, будто бы лед приложили, до ломоты. Спать не могла, поясница ныла, нога горела, немела, мурашки бегали, лежать могла только на правом боку и так еще, что бы к левой ничего не прикасалось.


Нейропатическая боль. А герпеса в это время нигде не посыпало?


> ....Поняв, что это не вены я пошла в поликлинику к терапевту, она направила к неврологу. Попала к неврологу я не скоро, за это время я начала еще и хромать на левую ногу, так как появились сильные боли в области бедра. Невролог поставила остеохондроз, дорсопатия, люмбалгия слева. Назначила рентген бедра левого и поясницы и выписала дексалгин и нейромидин. По результатам рентгена еще выписала Аркоксия90 и витамины группы В. Все пила и колола, результата особого не было. И тут случилась самоизоляция, были надежды, что я буду дома, полежу, позанимаюсь лфк и все пройдет, но... В общем в августе я снова оказалась у невролога, решили сделать мрт поясничного отдела.( прикреплю ссылку). Ничего страшного у меня нет, но поясница и нога болят, может это не связанные боли?


- Что больше - поясница или нога?
- Нога в каком месте?
- Можете сесть на стул верхом, лицом к спинке?


----------



## AIR (9 Сен 2020)

Misu написал(а):


> Еще раз спасибо, Андрей Иосифович!


🤝



Misu написал(а):


> И еще вопрос, а имеющиеся протрузии на мое состояние никак не влияют?


Предполагаю, что именно "никак".



Misu написал(а):


> И как много (долго) надо сеансов лечения этого "зажима"?


К сожалению, чтобы это понять, надо "определяться на местности". Есть много привходящих обстоятельств - тип нервной системы, конституциональные  особенности, локализация и выраженность имеющихся изменений. К тому же доктор Ступин ещё и на на герпес "намякивает".. Хотя, в принципе, невролог с этим то уже должна была разобраться..🤔


----------



## Misu (9 Сен 2020)

Добрый день!
Федор Петрович, спасибо что зашли в тему.
На стул сесть могу. Сейчас боли стали меньше, чем в марте-апреле.. но все же есть, могу их сравнить с зубной ноющей.
Одновременно ноет и поясница и нога, в пояснице иногда прострелы бывают.
Обострений герпеса никогда не было, даже на губах никогда не было... Анализы брали, врач видела, ничего не сказала.


AIR написал(а):


> Подобное может быть при укорочении пояснично-подвздошной мышцы слева, более её подвздошной части


Андрей Иосифович, вчера посмотрела где это и что.



И красным отметила то место где болело при шагании, когда я начала прихрамывать, тянет от спины. И еще ягодица болит. Сейчас такое только если много пройду или очень долго стою.
Я забыла сказать, про тот день когда все началось, что я минут 20 держала, стоя почти на цыпочках, чемодан кг на 16-18...(метро час пик)

Сейчас постоянная боль в любом состоянии и положении по центру левой ягодицы. Если долго ходить/сидеть/стоять, начинает ныть поясницы и тянет нога, щиколотка и стопа начинают мерзнуть.


----------



## AIR (9 Сен 2020)

Misu написал(а):


> И красным отметила то место где болело при шагании, когда я начала прихрамывать, тянет от спины.


По рисунку сказать сложно,  судя по "пятнышку" это очень даже может быть и малая ягодичная мышца, а частенько и рядом расположена передняя часть напрягателя широкой фасции бедра.. В комплексе общих мышечно-тонических нарушений это встречается сплошь и рядом, например сегодня занимался "этим делом" часика три назад..


Misu написал(а):


> Сейчас постоянная боль в любом состоянии и положении по центру левой ягодицы.


Вполне может даже быть грушевидная. .


Misu написал(а):


> Если долго ходить/сидеть/стоять, начинает ныть поясницы и тянет нога, щиколотка и стопа начинают мерзнуть.


Ну даа... устают мышцы и хнычут... сдавливаются нервы и сосуды...


----------



## Misu (31 Окт 2020)

Добрый вечер, уважаемые доктора @AIR и @Доктор Ступин.
Невролог направила меня на амбулаторное лечение в мнпц мрвсм.
Там мне назначили иглорефлексотерапию и мануальная терапию.
Ещё на комиссии физио и лфк.
На сегодня 1 процедура иглорефлексотерапию и 2 мануальной терапии.
Фёдор Петрович герпеса не нашли, сдавала анализы и была у гинеколога для справки об отсутствии противопоказаний к физио.
Вот что написал врач мануальный терапевт после 1 осмотра.



На словах сказал, что все плохо, но поправимо)) блок всей тазовой области, левый тбс в заднем положении и хитрый крестец.
Андрей Иосифович грушевидна то же есть, но как он сказал это вторично.
И ещё сказал, что все это богатство я накопила больше чем за 10 месяцев. А крестец после травмы 20 летней давности так и неправильно работает.
Но что самое главное! После всего лишь 2 процедур я почувствовала облегчение! И в пояснице спина стала ровнее прогиб уменьшился. Еще 5 процедур. Очень надеюсь, что по окончании буду чувствовать. Себя новым человеком! И главное смогу сохранить все в поправлением состоянии!


----------



## Misu (20 Ноя 2020)

Доброго времени суток, дорогие доктора! @Доктор Ступин и @AIR у меня тут новые обстоятельства. Прошла 5 процедур мануальной терапии, по 5 магнита и токов, 5 лфк для поясницы (спины), с иголками не сложилось (доктор на больничном). Мануальный терапевт ( он же к.м.н. Невролог) сказал идти к ортопеду-травматологу искать причину в левом тбс, так как зажим седалищного вторичен и мышцы не расслабляются. К ортопеду-травматологу только через невролога. 18.11 пришла к неврологу она меня выслушал направила на узи левого тбс и эмнг левым/б и б/б нервов ( так как на лфк выяснилось, что левая стопа у меня плохо держит) и ортопеду. А в конце добила тем, что предложила прочитать про БАС... Нет. Она не утверждала, что он у меня есть... Но не исключила. Дело в том что, все время болезни у меня фасцикуляции в разных частях тела. До эмнг в лучшем случае ещё 10 дней! А вот узи я сделала.



На снимке наверное плохо видно.


----------



## горошек (20 Ноя 2020)

@Misu, у фасцикуляций целая куча причин. Чтоб вот так при их наличии сразу БАС озвучивать.... Я не врач, но мне кажется, что при БАС основной симптом все же слабость. По крайней мере, у моей коллеги началось с того, что просто повисла рука правая. Ни болей, ни чего другого  на было. Потом читала про Владимира Мигулю, у него БАС начинался точно также.


----------



## Misu (21 Ноя 2020)

@горошек, ну, она не утверждала, что он у меня есть.
Я тут начиталась по описанию УЗИ про седалищный бугор.
Что уже не знаю что и как там...до понедельника буду себя накручивать.. ещё и этим.
Уже думаю нафиг мне все это надо было.. надо было как обычно, поболит и пройдёт само и никуда не ходить...


----------



## Elka66 (21 Ноя 2020)

Делайте энмг игольчатую,бас,контрабас,добрая тетя невролог,у меня уже восемь лет фасцикуляции.Правильно вам Ступин сказал,похоже на нейропатию,исключать герпес,анализы надо сдавать количественно кровь методом ПЦР на варицела зостер и Эпштейн барр


----------



## Misu (21 Ноя 2020)

Elka66 написал(а):


> Делайте энмг игольчатую,бас,контрабас,добрая тетя невролог,у меня уже восемь лет фасцикуляции.Правильно вам Ступин сказал,похоже на нейропатию,исключать герпес,анализы надо сдавать количественно кровь методом ПЦР на варицела зостер и Эпштейн барр


Фасцикуляции....Да я это слово то узнала всего 2 месяца назад. И лучшебы не знала.. мне ближе другие... но я склонна думать, что это просто нервное, 2 стрессовых года, а ещё и эта боль 11 месяцев уже.. хорошо, что только они.. фасцикуляции эти))
Игольчатого эмнг у них нет, только обычное


----------



## AIR (21 Ноя 2020)

Misu написал(а):


> Доброго времени суток, дорогие доктора!


День добрый!   


Misu написал(а):


> Мануальный терапевт ( он же к.м.н. Невролог) сказал идти к ортопеду-травматологу искать причину в левом тбс, так как зажим седалищного вторичен и мышцы не расслабляются.


Ну даа.. зажим седалищного вторичен.. Так как имеется пологое расположение крестца и небольшое отклонение от вертикальной оси и, следовательно,  перегружаются слева и пояснично-подвздошная и грушевидная (как минимум) мышцы.. они крепятся к бедренной кости рядом с суставом и конечно же влияют на него, фиксируя и ограничивая его подвижность.. Соответственно ортопеду-травматолог здесь "не при делах".. Нужен мануальный терапевт именно с умением диагностировать мышечно-тонические нарушения и работать с ними..


----------



## Misu (21 Ноя 2020)

@AIR, так вот мануальный терапевт и отправил к ортопеду травматологу и на УЗИ тбс.
В спине он мне все поправил и "ноги стали ровными"))) и я узнала, что у меня есть поясничный отдел))
А вот мышцы левой ягодицы и бёдра все время в сжатом состоянии и ничего их не берет.
По УЗИ заключению : признаки периостеопатии седалищного бугра в месте прикрепления сухожилия 2-х главой мышцы.
Это хз что это такое?

Доктор @AIR по ощущения сейчас если сжимать ягодицы (особенно сидя) то будто бы какая-то мышца с внешней части бедра не напрягается (невключается и на ощупь оно так), а справа работает
Мануальный терапевт предположил, что у меня там где-то тендинит и потребуется укол дипроспана


----------



## AIR (21 Ноя 2020)

Misu написал(а):


> По УЗИ заключению : признаки периостеопатии седалищного бугра в месте прикрепления сухожилия 2-х главой мышцы.
> Это хз что это такое?


К седалищному бугру крепится сухожилие этой мышцы. Это место наибольшей механической нагрузки на мышцу.  Объяснение описывал неоднократно.  Здесь постепенно накапливаются результаты микротравматизации, напряжения, застоя... Это и видит узист.



Misu написал(а):


> Мануальный терапевт предположил, что у меня там где-то тендинит и потребуется укол дипроспана


Ну дааа.. там , где специалист не справляется руками, нужно подключать медикаменты  - вдруг помогут..


----------



## Misu (23 Ноя 2020)

Добрый вечер, доктор @AIR ! Как вы и сказали ортопед-травматолог отправил меня обратно к неврологу и на эмнг. Сказал, что у меня незначительный отек и воспаление и согревающая мазь мне поможет и больше по его части ничего. А вся симптоматика неврологическая. 
Хожу по кругу 🙃


----------



## Misu (3 Дек 2020)

Всем добрый вечер!
В общем сделали мне эмнг.



Спросила у доктора, что и как) ответил ситуация интересная, предположений у него 3, но одно основное его и надо проверить, сделав мрт пояснично-крестцовых сплетений с контрастом🙈
Что за 3 предположения, так и не сказал...
И все доктора мне говорят подряд - я вижу, что у вас болит (и то мышцы не расслабляются, то стора плохо держит, то нерв пострадал какой-то, то ещё что) но не понятно откуда это все идёт... давайте сделаем то-то и то-то... вы когда сходите к тому-то врачу, приходите без записи и расскажите, что там у вас мне очень интересно🤣 А мне то как интересно))
Хорошо хоть при эмнг сказал, что нет у меня БАС)))
И к врачам у меня нет претензий! Не подумайте! Правда все хороший и видно что хотят помочь!

Доктора @Доктор Ступин и @AIR может у вас найдётся что сказать ?
Сейчас все так же болит на стыке поясничного отдела и крестца слева, левая ягодица и нога, стопа левая мёрзнет.

Ах... ещё и синяк на позвоночнике (фото стыдно такое выставлять из-за местоположения😳) как бы объяснить где, скажем так на крестце и слава припухло и болит. 
Вообще что после узи, что после эмнг полевые ощущения усилились( на позвоночнике и в ягодице.


----------



## AIR (4 Дек 2020)

Misu написал(а):


> ортопед-травматолог отправил меня обратно к неврологу и на эмнг


Без перспективно и то, и другое.


Misu написал(а):


> Сказал, что у меня незначительный отек и воспаление и согревающая мазь мне поможет


При отёке и воспалении, согревающая мазь увеличивает приток крови, что в свою очередь может увеличить отёк (при его наличии конечно) и ухудшить самочувствие..
P.S. Это сообщение я, оказывается,  написал давно, но забыл отправить...


Misu написал(а):


> Доктора @Доктор Ступин и @AIR может у вас найдётся что сказать ?
> Сейчас все так же болит на стыке поясничного отдела и крестца слева, левая ягодица и нога, стопа левая мёрзнет.


Лично я могу только повторить ранее сказанное.. Благодаря конституции и небольшому нарушению статистики,  очень долго перегружались мышцы-сухожилия-связки по этому сухожильно-мышечному тракту (направлению).. Они от нагрузки напряжены, отчёты, ригидны и , конечно же,  болезненны. Кроме того это напряжение и отчётность, сдавливают местные нервные рецепторы и проходящие нервы, что в свою очередь усиливает проявления.. Пока не возьмётся за диагностику и работу мануальный терапевт "с руками и мозгами", все Ваши похождения "по врачам" , будут только "хождением по мукам". Поможет только, если кто то случайно наткнется на правильное направление...


----------



## gzharkoj (17 Мар 2021)

Добрый день.
За прошедшее время у вас есть какие-нибудь улучшения?


----------



## Misu (18 Мар 2021)

@gzharkoj, здравствуйте! Пока нет.


----------



## Misu (9 Апр 2021)

Добрый вечер всем! Давно я не заходила. Но не от того, что стало легче. Мои дела все теже, спина, ягодица, нога.
Была у невролога в НИИ неврологии, она после осмотра направила к нейрохирургу на консультацию, и заодно сделать свежее мрт и рентген пояснично-крестцового с пробами. Все сделала, сходила. Нейрохирург посмотрел мрт. И сказал, (если честно нихрена не поняла) что у меня поручный круг и корешок мне слево придавливает отеком к грыже от этого и все корешковые симптомы и боли, а по поводу малогоберцового отправил на УЗИ его и сказал, что скорее всего это не связано с грыжей.
Так же за это время мне поставили легки степаж левой ноги. И на рентгене нашли люмбализацию s1 (что странно раньше Ее не было, а она вроде бы должна быть врожденной). Диагнозы ставят 51.1 и 54.4. Рекомендация нейрохирурга в клинику боли при 52 гкб, на госпитализацию, но она сейчас не принимает из-за ковида. А так он не знает чем мне помочь..
Отсюда вопрос местным врачам @AIR, @Доктор Ступин, может кто ещё знает, как мне убрать этот годовой отек?


----------



## AIR (9 Апр 2021)

Misu написал(а):


> Нейрохирург посмотрел мрт. И сказал, (если честно нихрена не поняла) что у меня поручный круг и корешок мне слево придавливает отеком к грыже от этого и все корешковые симптомы и боли





Misu написал(а):


> Отсюда вопрос местным врачам @AIR, @Доктор Ступин, может кто ещё знает, как мне убрать этот годовой отек?


Честно говоря, я тоже нихрена не понял.. 
Может и соображу чего, если выложите снимки и описание...

А так, могу только повторить в 100500+раз:


AIR написал(а):


> Пока не возьмётся за диагностику и работу мануальный терапевт "с руками и мозгами", все Ваши похождения "по врачам" , будут только "хождением по мукам". Поможет только, если кто то случайно наткнется на правильное направление...


Потому что:


AIR написал(а):


> Благодаря конституции и небольшому нарушению статистики, очень долго перегружались мышцы-сухожилия-связки по этому сухожильно-мышечному тракту (направлению).. Они от нагрузки напряжены, отчёты, ригидны и , конечно же, болезненны.


----------

